# Yamaha RX-V750



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Any thoughts on the Yamaha RX-V750? I just bought it. It's a 7.1 receiver. I had the htr-5835 before this and to me the htr had more sound to it. Anyone else have this receiver?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

Fine unit. RX-V750 is 100w/ch and the HTR-5835 is 120w/ch, IIRC. Should not be much difference in the output capability. Both are great units. Probably just a difference in the setup somewhere.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I'm hopefully going to get to test the Yamaha RX-V1000 when I review the SVS SBS-01 system. This will be my first experience with a Yamaha receiver.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*



Sonnie said:


> I'm hopefully going to get to test the Yamaha RX-V1000 when I review the SVS SBS-01 system. This will be my first experience with a Yamaha receiver.


The RX-V1000 is several years old. Do you mean that model or a new one?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I'm really not sure how old it is... probably at least a few years old though. I don't think it's a new one.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

Randell, I believe this receiver has the YPAO. If so it would be interesting for you to feedback on how it works in your environment.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*



Phil M said:


> Randell, I believe this receiver has the YPAO. If so it would be interesting for you to feedback on how it works in your environment.


The RXV1000 is from about 2001 and did not have YPAO.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I think he was referencing Randell's RX-V750.

What is YPAO anyway?


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

YPAO stands for YAMAHA Parametric Room Acoustic Optimizer. This is an automatic setup program that uses test tones and a microphone to determine speaker wiring polarity, speaker distance from the microphone (listener position), speaker size (small, large), and then goes on to adjust the channel equalization and level.

You can tell the setup program to bypass the speaker distance and/or speaker size test and instead go with manually designated settings. Also, the program allows you some control over the optimization metric by telling it to equalize all speakers to be similar to your front speakers, similar to the average response of all your speakers, or similar to the average response with preference to the accuracy of the bass, mid-range, or high frequencies.

This routine has some similarity to your Denon's Audyssey MultiEQ Auto Setup/Room EQ system. The MultiEQ technology is licensed from Audyssey Labs and is a very sophisticated algorithm utilizing both cluster analysis and fuzzy logic to accommodate up to six listener positions.


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I have own numerous Yamahas over the years (my bedroom system is still going strong after 26 years with only a cleaning of the pots) and they have always performed very well. When I upgraded to 7.1, I went with the HTR-5890 from the 6.1 5590. Best bang for the buck. However, as I have gotten more serious about the finer points I wish I would have saved my money for seperates, but can always use the preouts w/ external amps. All my Yammies have always performed excellent for movies and their DSP programs are second to none. However, I can never make up my mind how I like it with music. The "Pure" mode is an attemp at higher fidelity, but does not output to the sub in this mode-which bums me out? The YPAO function works extremely well for initial set up and for the non-tweakers is an great thing. Further, I wish you could tweak the parametric eq better than their four initial settings.

The 750 is an excellent starting point, especially if it is mainly for watching movies. Enjoy!


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I don't have the Yamaha experience that gacole2000 has, but I have to agree with his assessment. I have owned a Yamaha RX-V1400 receiver for 2 years and I have been extremely pleased with its audio performance and features.

If you read up on their ToP-Art design philosophy it sounds like they go to great lengths to produce high fidelity sound. This includes using high quality COT circuit components and when deemed necessary, they design their own components.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

Just as an aside, the difference between RX-V series and the HTS series has more to do with marketing and who is allowed to sell which receiver.


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*



JimP said:


> Just as an aside, the difference between RX-V series and the HTS series has more to do with marketing and who is allowed to sell which receiver.


HTR I think. And you are correct. The HTR is for big box retailers and online.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I have the baby RX-V450 (85Wx6) and I really like it.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I have had my RX-V1300 for about 3 1/2 years now and love every bit of it. I am looking to go to Outlaw Audio Components after I get the CC paid off :devil: 

~Bob


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

Earlier today I emailed Yamaha asking them to explain to me what benifits, other than available features, does the RX/RXV series have over the HTR series of receivers.

If/when I get a reply, I will post their answer. Hopefully it will be more substantive than just market babble.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

I can answer that. There is an improvement in quality. More of the RX/RX-V is hand assembled and picked over by hand to ensure the best parts are used. The HTR is a big box line so thats all assembled by machine and very little human involvement. The HTR line also has a less classy look to it using more plastic parts for the faceplate and also less internal supports for resonence and lack of fan makes them run hotter.

~Bob


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

Here is the reply from Yamaha:

Hello Reed:
In response to your email: There are many similarities between these two product lines. The RX-V line and the HTR line are produced in the same Yamaha factory using high quality parts throughout. The RX-V and equivalent HTR models have the same warranty periods, the same manufacturer's suggested retail price, similar features, and similar remote control units.

There is a cosmetic difference found on the front panels of these two lines. The RX-V line maintains the traditional white colored lettering normally found on most Yamaha components, while the HTR line provides a slightly different approach. Yamaha has created a new look by using gold colored lettering in selected areas on the HTR receiver series. However, both the RX-V line and the HTR line feature high quality front panel construction.

The amplifiers in the HTR and RX-V units are identical but rated differently to comply with the accepted measurement standards of their respective channels of distribution. Both ratings are FTC approved and are designed to handle the dynamics of today's audio and video sources.
The RX-V line has the power amplifiers rated from 20-20000 Hz. The HTR line has the power amplifiers rated at 1000 Hz. Both lines can reproduce the full frequency response of 20-20000 Hz.

The RX-V line is typically sold through Yamaha authorized audio/video specialty retailers, and is not available for mail order sales, phone sales, or internet sales.

The HTR line is sold through mass merchants, catalog retailers, and department stores. You may also purchase the HTR line through the mail, by phone, or at authorized internet retailers. 

Thank you! af


----------



## crossrh (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

Hi Guys, my first post.
Many thanks to Sonnie for fixing my login problems.
I have the RX-V2500, got it for $359 through our PX here at Ft Hood, TX. When I first got it, the mic jack on the front panel didn't work, so I listened to it for a month or so without the YPAO equalization, with my also new Axiom Audio Epic 60 500 7.1 speakers. The sound, IMHO, lacked clarity in the low and mid freq's.
I got the mic input fixed (not covered under warranty, to my dismay,) and ran the YPAO. What a difference! Much clearer and more defined through out the frequency range.
The Axiom Audio M60's allow for bi-amping, and the RX-V2500 allowes one to use the B channel (SPEAKERS B) outputs as the second amp source. Yamaha calls it bi-wiring, but I think it is actually bi-amped. I can't really say if there is an improvement, as I didn't try single-amping.
The RX-V2500 also allows for using Presence speakers in place of the Surround Back. I went this route, based partly on a review I read somewhere, and also on the easier installation in a temporary home. The Presence speakers go slightly above, outside, and behind the Mains. The claim is that this will add depth to the soundstage, and I have to agree. If you have 9.1 worth of speakers, be advised, you can't run the Presence and Surround Back at the same time. You must choose which one you want in the easy-to-use setup menu.
Overall I'm very happy with the Yamaha, especially at the price I paid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*

Just a thought, is there a way to move all this yamaha stuff to the yamaha owners thread?
Also, to the question about my thoughts after using it without YPAO'ing it and then my thoughts after using the YPAO. I didn't get a mic with mine, however I did use an SPL meter and can tell a marked improvment over pre SPL sound.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha*



> The Axiom Audio M60's allow for bi-amping, and the RX-V2500 allowes one to use the B channel (SPEAKERS B) outputs as the second amp source. Yamaha calls it bi-wiring, but I think it is actually bi-amped.


Nope, “biwiring” is the correct term, because the A and B speaker connections go to the same main amplifier channels. IOW, the B connections do not have an independent amp.



> got the mic input fixed (not covered under warranty, to my dismay,) and ran the YPAO.


If the PX is nor an authorized Yamaha retailer, that might be why they didn’t cover it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

